# Hamstring Tendinitis



## rjenn86 (Oct 16, 2012)

Does anyone know what code to use for hamstring tendinitis? I was leaning towards 727.09 but is there a mnore specific one? Thank you!


----------



## joanne71178 (Oct 18, 2012)

try 726.90


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Oct 18, 2012)

No good dx....may 726.8 for other


----------



## joanne71178 (Oct 19, 2012)

726.8 is for ankle and tarsus?


----------

